# Lillylou in her new winter outfit



## lillylou (Jul 12, 2010)

First let me apologise if these pics are to big, i am still trying to get the hang of it. This is a new hat and coat outfit i have just finished for Lill so we thought we would share it with all our new friends here on the site. 
She is such a good girl and loves to pose. She sits and watches me knit, i am sure she knows she is going to get something new, and with the weather as it is today she definitely needs her hat on when we go out.
Hope you like them:ngreet2:


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Awwww she is so cute in her winter outfit. I especially like the last picture so cute with her stretch and yawn. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

how adorable =)


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Sooo cute, great job! I really need to learn to knit!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I love the colors and style! You did such a great job! Way to Cute!!!


----------



## this_natalie (Nov 26, 2004)

That is soo funny  -- I love the hat! Looks cozy. Did you make that yourself?


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

It's precious!

Is that crocheting, or knitting? (I spent a considerable amount of time trying to teach myself to crochet last winter, but it didn't take!)


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

So cute!...she does look like such a good girl


----------



## lillylou (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, glad you all like them. Yes i make them myself and have sold a lot ebay. They are going really well and i have had some encouraging feedback. They are knitted though it is quicker to crochet, somehow i havent been able to work one out that fits as well in crochet and i am so busy with the knitting now i dont have the time. Any monies i make has been going on the massive vets bill i had for my yorkie earlier in the year. I am just glad i hit on this idea, and it was all your lovely outfits that gave me the idea. I love to look at all your kids, arent they all so different, not like other breeds that are all the same.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

aww tht hat is adorable haha hw cute  all set for the winter!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

That is Precious!!!! Love the colors on her, and LOVE that hat!!!


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

I need to learn how to finish off my knitting. I can knit like there is no tomorrow, but I can't finish things off.  
I could make such cute stuff if I only knew.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

wow that is soo cute!!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Beautiful!!! I cannot beileve you made that!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love them. let me know if you have any for sale , i would be intersted in one


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That is sooo cute!!! I love those hats!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Really lovely set!!
I would love to get the hat for Dal in pink.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi what a nice outfit really good hand work she is a doll welcome to forum


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

lillylou said:


> First let me apologise if these pics are to big, i am still trying to get the hang of it. This is a new hat and coat outfit i have just finished for Lill so we thought we would share it with all our new friends here on the site.
> She is such a good girl and loves to pose. She sits and watches me knit, i am sure she knows she is going to get something new, and with the weather as it is today she definitely needs her hat on when we go out.
> Hope you like them:ngreet2:


Hi & Welcome

Are you the lady who sells these on ebay ????

Ive got the green jumper, & bought the orangy 1 not long ago & the hat to match, 
There really lovely & warm for them,:hello1::hello1::hello1:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thats gorgeous x


----------



## txcajun (Dec 27, 2010)

So cute. I keep telling myself that I need to learn how to knit and/or crochet..


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh how cute!! I would love to know how to do that, but I couldn't crochet due to carpal tunnel in my wrist, so I'm assuming knitting would do the same. It would flare up after a short time of crocheting. I got a small sewing machine, though, to try. LOL You do an amazing job!  Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

Those are adorable. I knit my babies some hats too, but not nearly as nice as yours. Yours look like they have a perfect fit. Is there some trick that you can share, or is it a secret?


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Did you make that? Thats awesome!


----------



## lillylou (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry for not replying sooner, i have been so busy knitting that i have barely had time to catch up with the forum. Yes i am probably the one on ebay, you will see Lilly modeling most of my jumpers and hats. She is so used to it now she falls asleep when we are showing off the hats and will stand still for ages for me to take piccies of her in the coats, she loves it and loves the treats she gets after for letting me do it. I have been very lucky with the outfits people seem to have taken to them and i have had some brilliant feedback its lovely to imagine little chihuahuas in Spain, France, Italy, Belgium and now Tenessee wearing my creations. I have been looking and coveting one of the vintage carriers on etsy, you are all so very gifted, i just wish i could sew there are so many things i could do, and i love the harnesses as well. Maybe if i keep knitting i will be able to treat Lilly. Anyway keep up the good work on the forum, i love seeing the pics and learn so much from you all that benefits Lilly. If you happen to buy an outfit from me message me on ebay so that i know you are a forum member as well.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

beautiful pics!!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

That is one of the cutest outfits I've ever seen!


----------



## lillylou (Jul 12, 2010)

Just opened an ETSY shop, really excited about it, its called Lillyloudesigns
I have listed just a few of my items to see how it goes, please let me know what you think. There are some great items on there and a lot from all you clever talented chi owners.


----------

